# Step bit and hole saw drilling speeds



## ship (Jan 16, 2006)

If you have a 3/16" to 7/8" step bit, what’s the proper speed on the drill for cutting 1/8" mild steel? If using a 2.3/8" hole saw. what’s the proper speed for drilling #2 pine? What’s the speed for the above steel?

In general, can anyone post the various charts for hole saw, step bits, forstner bits, auger bits, normal drill bits etc. with the materials drilled thru modifications for those who don't have access to them?


----------



## Scooter (Jan 16, 2006)

well, for the step bit in metal, it's not that big of a deal, just go with what feels right. but what kind of drill are you useing?


----------



## moojoe (Jan 17, 2006)

Scooter said:


> well, for the step bit in metal, it's not that big of a deal, just go with what feels right. but what kind of drill are you useing?




if, say, that was a correct answer, why wouldnt that not carry over to wood Scooter? (just wondering on reasoning)

and to answer that though,
yea, if you want to kill your bit, your drill, and possibly yourself.


----------



## ship (Jan 17, 2006)

Hmm, a good step bit costs about $56.00 each. I can see how it's a disposible type of thing to go with what feels best.

This in a tongue and cheek response mind you and not intended to offend. 

The step bit is a very hard bit to find a proper drilling speed to if published at all. As opposed to a spade bit, you probably won't find a chart for it's use. On the other hand, given the expense of these bits, some objective observation of the subject based upon data from other types of drill bits might be of use in prolonging the life of the bit. This along with lots of oil. Blue chunks - bad. Black chunks worse.

For the hole saw and forstner bit, there is a chart to be found. Spade bit is also there, auger bit might be a little more challenging. What other types of bits can be of use to present for speed on this subject?

If your drill has two speeds and you don't really use the variable speed. Your choices are most often 400 and 1,400 RPM's which for the above questions would be the better gear for each of the questions above? This in bringing the question down to home. What size hole saw is a 3/8 drive 12 volt drill rated for also?


----------

